# Where Did Saddam's Old Army Go?



## rdean (Oct 6, 2014)

When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.

So where did Saddam's old army go?


----------



## Flopper (Oct 6, 2014)

rdean said:


> When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> 
> So where did Saddam's old army go?


Well certainly not many joined ISIS because the Iraqi army is about 10 times the size of ISIS.  There are a number of Saddam's army personnel still serving but most are new recruits that have never seen action.

Most of the army around Baghdad is well trained and disciplined.  The army in the rest of the country isn't. They are poorly coordinated and lack discipline.  They also have more allegiance to various religious and secular groups than the nation so they fight those they choose to fight.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 6, 2014)

Bush/Cheney disbanded them after the invasion, sending them home with no jobs, and no hope to support their families.

Recently, Bush was asked why they did that.

His answer?  "I don't remember".

Thanks, wingnuts.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 6, 2014)

Troll troll troll your boat gently down the stream.

Merrily merrily merrily merrily, libs live in a dream.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 7, 2014)

*A H A !


Of course... ISIS, that's where Saddam's army went to. Makes perfect sense.  *


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Troll troll troll your boat gently down the stream.
> 
> Merrily merrily merrily merrily, libs live in a dream.


Who are you talking to, wingnut?


----------



## Tuatara (Oct 7, 2014)

Paul Bremner, the tool, disbanded over 400,000 Iraqi army personnel which led to the insurgency against the american occupation. He also fired all the teachers and gov't workers which helped fuel the insurgency.

It's all here
Letter to the Editor - Video - NYTimes.com


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 7, 2014)

rdean said:


> When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> 
> So where did Saddam's old army go?



Saddam had over a million men in his army.  How many men does ISIS have?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 7, 2014)

This was long before ISIS. Many joined insurgent militias and jihadists to support themselves and their families. Even more with W's boy Maliki and after Booosh's world economic meltdown. Great job, Pubbies!


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 7, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> This was long before ISIS. Many joined insurgent militias and jihadists to support themselves and their families. Even more with W's boy Maliki and after Booosh's world economic meltdown. Great job, Pubbies!


 So just wondering,what was the pay given out by an insurgent group,how well did it pay for them to join up,must have been ok,if they were supporting families on an insurgent salary?


----------



## Tuatara (Oct 7, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > This was long before ISIS. Many joined insurgent militias and jihadists to support themselves and their families. Even more with W's boy Maliki and after Booosh's world economic meltdown. Great job, Pubbies!
> ...


After the US purging of Iraqi soldiers, any pay was better than zero.These people were barred from working in Iraq. How would they get money to feed themselves and their families? Isis is a direct result of idiotic US policy.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 7, 2014)

rdean said:


> When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> 
> So where did Saddam's old army go?


Many of them became insurgents.  This is why I have said many times since 2003 that Bush's decision to demobilize the Iraqi Army will go down in history as one of the greatest military blunders of all time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > This was long before ISIS. Many joined insurgent militias and jihadists to support themselves and their families. Even more with W's boy Maliki and after Booosh's world economic meltdown. Great job, Pubbies!
> ...


ISIL is paying $1000 per month to Iraqi military currently making $600 per month.


----------



## Kosh (Oct 7, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Bush/Cheney disbanded them after the invasion, sending them home with no jobs, and no hope to support their families.
> 
> Recently, Bush was asked why they did that.
> 
> ...



And the far left propaganda continues..


----------



## Kosh (Oct 7, 2014)

g5000 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> ...



And the far left hack shows his true colors as it is based on far left programming.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bush/Cheney disbanded them after the invasion, sending them home with no jobs, and no hope to support their families.
> ...


In Wingnut World, the truth is propaganda.


----------



## Kosh (Oct 7, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yes this from a programmed far left Obama drone..

The irony of the comments from these far left drones.

On the issue of disbanding the Saddam Hussein-era Iraqi army, Bremer insisted that “there was no army to disband”.


----------



## Tuatara (Oct 7, 2014)

Kosh said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Dispute it or shut up.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 7, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> This was long before ISIS. Many joined insurgent militias and jihadists to support themselves and their families. Even more with W's boy Maliki and after Booosh's world economic meltdown. Great job, Pubbies!


Obama ended a successful war in Iraq, he screwed it up.


----------



## Kosh (Oct 7, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



So in other words the old far left prove me wrong tactic..

Can not prove a negative however it has been prove many times over and over on this board and the far left drones will still cite propaganda over facts..

Want to see it again?

*On the issue of disbanding the Saddam Hussein-era Iraqi army, Bremer insisted that “there was no army to disband”.*


----------



## Kosh (Oct 7, 2014)

jknowgood said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > This was long before ISIS. Many joined insurgent militias and jihadists to support themselves and their families. Even more with W's boy Maliki and after Booosh's world economic meltdown. Great job, Pubbies!
> ...



No he cut and run and allowed the current situation to come about.

It was all to appease the fringe base of 2% that controls the DNC..


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 7, 2014)

rdean said:


> When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> 
> So where did Saddam's old army go?



Many of Saddam's commanders and officers that Bush fired are now with ISIS.

*Military Skill and Terrorist Technique Fuel Success of ISIS - The New York Times*
​


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 7, 2014)

*Who Disbanded the Iraqi Army?*

And why was nobody held accountable?

The dispute concerns what many regard as the *Bush* administration's single biggest mistake in the first few months after Saddam Hussein's ouster—the order, in May 2003, to disband the Iraqi army.

It was a move that put 250,000 young Iraqi men out of a job, out on the streets, angry, and armed—and all but guaranteed the violent chaos to come.

Who disbanded the Iraqi army?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Bullshit.

The interviews show that while Mr. Bush endorsed Mr. Bremer’s plan in the May 22 meeting, the decision was made without thorough consultations within government, and without the counsel of the secretary of state or the senior American commander in Iraq, said the commander, Lt. Gen. David D. McKiernan.

*The presentation also carried a caution about the risks of dismissing the army in the early months of an American occupation in a nation racked by high unemployment: “Cannot immediately demobilize 250K-300K personnel and put on the street.”*

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/17/world/middleeast/17bremer.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0​


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 7, 2014)

So libs,what would you have done with the iraq military?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So libs,what would you have done with the iraq military?


Probably what the commanders on the ground advised, and what was the original plan:

one that would have relied on the Iraqi military to help secure and rebuild the country, and had been approved at a White House meeting that Mr. Bush convened just 10 weeks earlier.

*When Mr. Bush convened his top national security aides before the March 2003 invasion, he was presented with a clear American plan on what to do with the Iraqi armed forces. American commanders and Jay Garner, the retired lieutenant general who served as the first American administrator in Iraq, planned to use the Iraqi military to help protect the country and as a national reconstruction force. *

The plan was outlined in a PowerPoint presentation that Douglas J. Feith, a senior aide to Defense Secretary Donald H. Rumsfeld, gave at a National Security Council meeting that Mr. Bush convened on March 12, eight days before the invasion began. Republican Guard units, the forces deemed most loyal to Mr. Hussein, were to be disarmed, detained and dismantled.

*But the rest of the army would be retained. Three to five of the divisions would be used to form the “nucleus” of a new Iraqi Army, according to a copy of the PowerPoint slide, which was obtained by The New York Times. Other Iraqi troops would be used as a reconstruction force to rebuild the nation. *​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 7, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So libs,what would you have done with the iraq military?
> ...




        If they were going to use them as public works labor I'd be fine with it.
  Not sure I'd want to arm a bunch Iraqis who I'd just been shooting at a few weeks ago and turn em loose among our troops. But thats just me...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 7, 2014)

It worked for Bushed why not Oblama?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 7, 2014)

They all got jobs fucking goats for the Iraqi porn industry.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Well, the important thing to take away from it is that the Bush administration was filled with a bunch of dumbasses.  From the top on down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 7, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



  And the worst part....?  obama makes george look like a genius.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Only to you idiots and droolers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 7, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



    This coming from someone who admires joe biden.


----------



## Tuatara (Oct 7, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


My link goes over this in great detail. Bremner was lying. You're done here.


----------



## Tuatara (Oct 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So libs,what would you have done with the iraq military?


Red Herring, move along.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 7, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Bush/Cheney disbanded them after the invasion, sending them home with no jobs, and no hope to support their families.
> 
> Recently, Bush was asked why they did that.
> 
> ...


Biggest one mistake of the Iraqi war.  Bush sent 250,000 trained solders home with no pay and no jobs, Some eventually made it back into the army a few years later.  However, many were embittered. Some turned to crime and terrorist activities while others eventually found work.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What's not to admire about Joe Biden?

And yes, I realize that you would rather be lied to, and scammed with platitudes about how you, as an American, are just the bestest ever.  Wingnuts eat that shit up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 7, 2014)

rdean said:


> When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> 
> So where did Saddam's old army go?



seems like about every day ISIL post youtubes 

showing them being mass executed


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



  If you admire joe biden I'm not going to waste my time with you.
Like playing chess with a chicken...


----------



## rdean (Oct 8, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> Paul Bremner, the tool, disbanded over 400,000 Iraqi army personnel which led to the insurgency against the american occupation. He also fired all the teachers and gov't workers which helped fuel the insurgency.
> 
> It's all here
> Letter to the Editor - Video - NYTimes.com


Bush sent someone off to manage Iraq and had no idea what the guy was doing?

Your video seems to indicate that Bush was even more incompetent and inept than we were led to believe by his actions and failed policies.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 9, 2014)

rdean said:


> When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> 
> So where did Saddam's old army go?



Bottom line, you can't trust any of those Islamists in the ME.  They are just rotten to the core.


----------



## Tuatara (Oct 9, 2014)

rdean said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Bremner, the tool, disbanded over 400,000 Iraqi army personnel which led to the insurgency against the american occupation. He also fired all the teachers and gov't workers which helped fuel the insurgency.
> ...


Yeah, you're not going to get many Bush supporters in here arguing against this point.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> When I posted links showing they joined Isis, USMB Republicans called me stupid.
> 
> So where did Saddam's old army go?



We buried most of it.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2015)

Samir Abd Muhammad al-Khlifawi was the real name of the Iraqi, whose bony features were softened by a white beard. But no one knew him by that name. Even his best-known pseudonym, Haji Bakr, wasn't widely known. But that was precisely part of the plan. The former colonel in the intelligence service of Saddam Hussein's air defense force had been secretly pulling the strings at IS for years. Former members of the group had repeatedly mentioned him as one of its leading figures. Still, it was never clear what exactly his role was.

But when the architect of the Islamic State died, he left something behind that he had intended to keep strictly confidential: the blueprint for this state. It is a folder full of handwritten organizational charts, lists and schedules, which describe how a country can be gradually subjugated. SPIEGEL has gained exclusive access to the 31 pages, some consisting of several pages pasted together. They reveal a multilayered composition and directives for action, some already tested and others newly devised for the anarchical situation in Syria's rebel-held territories. In a sense, the documents are the source code of the most successful terrorist army in recent history.


Islamic State Files Show Structure of Islamist Terror Group - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------

